

Web Developer Needed - jnil

I have literally have been to each corner of the web trying to find a web developer to help me out with a new project and I obviously have had no luck. Everyone seems to be booked with other projects, which I fully understand. That is why I came here.<p>I've been on Hacker News for a very long time now just acting as a sponge and absorbing as much information as possible. I love the community here on Hacker News, they make everyone feel welcomed and a part of the community in some way. But I have a problem and that is why I am laying it out before the community I trust and need.<p>So basically this is the description we came up with:<p>We'd like someone who knows the web and its entirety to help us bring our exciting new product to market. Being proficient in PHP / MySQL / Javascript / CSS is essential. Design skillz is a big plus. Really we're looking for  anyone that is interested and that can help in any way possible.<p>We're also going to be working with many API's, so whatever that requires as well.<p>Thank you so much.<p>Please email jeff@ampley.com
======
luckystrike
On reading this the first time, i had a strong urge to flag it, but just
somehow stopped myself from doing it.

Not to say, i do not wish you well in your venture, but you might appreciate
that certain recruiters might start using this forum for their objectives.

It would be great if you could add more information about your company and
yourself. I guess the community might be more responsive if they come to know
you are a hacker looking for good programmer(s) to build up something
interesting and/or profitable.

------
jnil
Wow. Didn't realize the layer of cheese I slapped on that throughout the
middle. Oh well. We need help and that is the bottom line. Thank you everyone
once again.

